# "Kaufberatung" Fritzz Pro / Stereo Pro



## Ilyas (18. September 2011)

Hallo an Alle,

  habe mich hier angemeldet, weil ich denke, dass es der beste Weg ist, ein paar fundierte Meinungen einzuholen. 

Nach längerer Abstinenz möchte ich mich gerne wieder aufs  Rad schwingen und möchte mir nun das erste Mal ein ein teureres Profi-Bike (das ist ja immer relativ) zulegen.
  Größere Touren habe ich auch früher schon gemacht, jedoch haben Abfahrten auf Grund eines minderwertige Bikes relativ wenig Spaß gemacht.

Zu aller erst möchte ich sagen, dass sich meine Kenntnisse SEHR in Grenzen halten, wenn was mit dem alten Bike war, habe ich es immer zum örtlichen Händler gebracht. 
Ich hoffe, das wird sich mit der Zeit nun ändern.

Aber nun endlich zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:

Ich habe mich durch einige Foren gelesen und habe hauptsächlich nur Gutes über Cube-Bikes gehört, dazu gefallen sie mir optisch sehr.

Meine Anforderungen sind folgende:

Ich möchte gerne ein relativ unkompliziertes Bike, mit dem ich längere Tagestouren aber auch Abfahrten fahren kann.
Gerne fahre ich Abseits der Wege, Single-Trails sind genau meins, jedoch werde ich wohl nie extreme Downhill Strecken fahren.

Viel mehr als 2000 Euro würde ich nicht gerne ausgeben wollen.

Nun habe ich folgende Modelle gefunden:

Fritzz Pro 2012 2299

Stereo Pro 2011 2099

Stereo Pro 2012 1999

Mir stellen sich folgende Fragen:

Passen die Bikes in mein Profil?

Wie ist die Qualität? Habe des Öfteren gelesen, dass ältere Modelle besser verarbeitet wären.

Was sind denn die größten Unterschiede zwischen Fritzz Pro und Stereo Pro? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von ca. 300 Euro zum 2012er Modell.

Warum kostet das 2011er Modell des Fritzz Pro knapp 2800 -2900 Euro, das 2012er Modell so viel weniger?

Ich hoffe ich bin mit meiner Kaufberatung hier richtig, es handelt sich ja nur um Cube-Bikes.

Viele Dank für Eure Hilfe. 

Beste Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## Vincy (18. September 2011)

Das Fritzz hat mehr Federweg (160mm statt 140mm) und mehr Gewicht als das Stereo.
Ist für deinen Einsatzzweck eher etwas überdimensioniert.
Da ist ein Stereo oder AMS 130 oder 150 besser geeignet.
Am besten vorher beide Modelle mal probefahren, denn zu unterschiedlich sind deren Fahreigenschaften!
Bei vielen 2012er Cube Modellen wurde die Ausstattung abgespeckt, deswegen niedrigere Preise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ilyas (18. September 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


Also lieber ein 2011er Stereo Pro, als ein 2012er?

Das mit dem Fritzz überlege ich mir dann nochmal, aber reizt mich schon! 
Da würde dann aber nur das 2012er Modell in Frage kommen, 2800 sind mir dann doch zu viel.
Gibt es, außer beim Federweg und dem Gewicht, noch qualitative Unterschiede bei den verbauten Teilen?

Probefahren werde ich auf jeden Fall (vllt. auch ein AMS), wollte mir nur schon im Voraus ein paar Meinungen einholen.


----------



## rebirth (18. September 2011)

Hi, das mit dem Probefahren ist so ein thema... bei mir in der gegend gibts einfach keinen händler der ein Fritz rumstehen hat. Bestellen kann se jeder, das kann ich aber auch selber..  Jemand tips? 
Bin "auch" am überlegen was besser ist: Sting, Stereo oder Fritzz. 


Grüßäää


----------



## chrisle (18. September 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bin "auch" am überlegen was besser ist: Sting, Stereo oder Fritzz.



Das sind 3 ziemlich unterschiedliche Bikes. Da gibt es kein besser oder schlechter.

1. Sting: Race / Marathon Fully 
2. Stereo: All Mountain
3. Fritzz: Enduro

Mit aufsteigender Nummer meiner Aufzählung erhöht sich der Federweg, Robustheit, Abfahrtstauglichkeit und Gewicht. 
Umgekehrt reduziert sich das Ganze und die Uphill-Tauglichkeit steigt ;-)

Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal ganz frech, dass wer die Unterschiede dieser Bikekategorien (man kann sich jetzt wieder über Sinn und Unsinn dieser Kategorisierungen streiten) nicht kennt, sich maximal ein Sting zulegen sollte da alles andere wohl überdimensioniert wäre (sofern wir es hier nicht mit einem Naturtalent zu tun haben).


----------



## rebirth (19. September 2011)

Hi, die 120mm fw vom sting sind mir zu wenig, die 160 vom fritzz schon fast zu viel.. Glaub dann wirds wohl richtung stereo gehen. Oder doch ein ganz anderes bike?! Oh man.. Echt schwer!


----------



## Ilyas (19. September 2011)

Ilyas schrieb:


> Also lieber ein 2011er Stereo Pro, als ein 2012er?



Könnte mir das bitte noch jemand bestätigen?

Und das Fritzz 2012 ist von den verbauten Teilen (da anscheinend robuster) besser als das Stereo?

Mein Problem ist, dass ich mit den Bezeichnungen kaum etwas anfangen kann. Derartig verschieden sind Fritzz und Stereo imho aber auch nicht.
Wer daraus die "Fahrkünste" zu erkennen vermag - bitte! 

Vielleicht möchte ja noch jemand antworten, würde mich freuen.

Grüße


----------



## Cellini (19. September 2011)

Also ich glaub die Anbauteile wirste auch beim Stereo wohl kaum kaputtkriegen, die sind natürlich robust genug. Entscheidend ist der Einsatzzweck: mit dem Fritzz brauchst Du beim Marathon nicht antreten, dafür schaut man als Stereopilot im technischen Gelände recht schnell dumm aus der Wäsche während man als Fritzzfahrer mal schön die Bremse offen lässt.


----------



## kampfgnom (19. September 2011)

Also sooo gravierend finde ich den Unterschied zwischen Stereo und Fritzz grundsätzlich nicht.

Das Fritzz ist gegenüber dem Stereo mit einer deutlich steiferen, aber eben auch schwereren Gabel ausgestattet und hat insgesamt etwas mehr Reserven. Die 20mm Federweg (nur hinten, vorne stecken im Stereo ja auch 150mm) machen den Braten nicht so fett. 
Ich bin seit heute Fritzz-Fahrer (Fritzz Pro 2011) und sehe das recht analog zum Stereo WLS meiner Frau (ist ja immerhin deutlich kleiner und leichter). 

Für den Wiedereinstieg würde ich auf jeden Fall das Stereo empfehlen, das Fritzz ist schon recht wuchtig und bei Umstieg von einem Tourenfully auch ungewohnt hoch. 

Solltest Du trotzdem ein Fritzz in Erwägung ziehen, würde ich Dir auch das 2011er empfehlen. Das 2012er ist abgesehen von der günstigeren Gabel "enduromäßiger" mit Zweifachkurbel und Bashguard ausgestattet, in gemischterem Terrain ist mir das zu kurz übersetzt.


----------



## Ilyas (20. September 2011)

Vielen Dank Euch beiden, sehr hilfreich.



> Solltest Du trotzdem ein Fritzz in Erwägung ziehen, würde ich Dir auch das 2011er empfehlen.


Also würdest Du mir auch eher ein Stereo 2011 als ein Stereo 2012 empfehlen? Kennst Du die Unterschiede?


----------



## kampfgnom (20. September 2011)

Habe mir mal eben die Ausstattungslisten angesehen. 
Anders als beim Fritzz würde ich beim Stereo wahrscheinlich zum 2012er Modell tendieren. Viel Unterschied gibt es m.E. nicht, aber zwei Punkte sind mir aufgefallen:

- Die Hayes Stroker Ryde des 2011er Stereo Pro weicht 2012 einer Formula RX (welche zumindest der vorherrschenden Meinung im Forum nach zuverlässiger sein soll).
- Die Revelation bekommt 2012 die "Two Position Air"-Technik als Ersatz für die recht fehleranfällige 2-Step-Absenkung. Erfahrungswerte gibt es wohl noch nicht, aber verschlechtern wird sich die Problematik wohl nicht 

Der Nachteil des 2012er Modells: Nur die allwissende Müllhalde weiß, wann dieses Rad verfügbar sein wird. Manche Händler lesen in  ihrer Kristallkugel etwas von Dezember, erfahrene Agnostiker leiten aus den wechselnden rollouts (manchmal März, manchmal auch erst Sommer) keine logische Regel ab und harren der Dinge, ide da kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (20. September 2011)

Dual Position Air hat die 2011er Revelation auch. 
Die Stereo's sollen ab Spätherbst 2011 lieferbar sein.
Vorteil bei den 2011er Modellen ist der bessere Verhandlungsspielraum beim Preis (Auslaufmodell, teilweise niedrigere Preise bei 2012 Modellen).


----------



## kampfgnom (20. September 2011)

Echt?
Hier steht noch 2-step...
Aber egal. In meinem Fritzz ist auch keine 36er RC2, sondern eine RCL verbaut. Da ist Cube wohl recht flexibel


----------



## Ilyas (20. September 2011)

> Der Nachteil des 2012er Modells: Nur die allwissende Müllhalde weiß,  wann dieses Rad verfügbar sein wird. Manche Händler lesen in  ihrer  Kristallkugel etwas von Dezember, erfahrene Agnostiker leiten aus den  wechselnden rollouts (manchmal März, manchmal auch erst Sommer) keine  logische Regel ab und harren der Dinge, ide da kommen



Sehr gut! 

Vielen Dank, dass Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hast nachzuschauen.



> Die Stereo's sollen ab Spätherbst 2011 lieferbar sein.
> Vorteil bei den 2011er Modellen ist der bessere Verhandlungsspielraum  beim Preis (Auslaufmodell, teilweise niedrigere Preise bei 2012  Modellen).



Mit wie viel Prozenten ist denn da ungefähr zu rechnen? 20?
Dann wäre ein Fritzz 2011 vielleicht doch nicht interessant, wobei ich denke, dass es dann ein Stereo wird.



> Dual Position Air hat die 2011er Revelation auch.



Der Unterschied der Stereo Modelle '11 und '12 ist dann doch nur die Formula RX?


Dann werde ich die Tage mal zum Händler fahren. 
Danke für die Infos!


----------



## kampfgnom (20. September 2011)

Ich habe fÃ¼r mein Fritzz noch 2400â¬ bezahlt. Wenn der Schlussverkauf irgendwann losgeht, ist i.A. noch mehr drin. Meine Frau hat 2010 fÃ¼r ihr Stereo WLS (Liste ca. 2500) noch 1800â¬ bezahlt.


----------



## buschhase (21. September 2011)

Also ich würd mir das Fritzz an deiner Stelle erstmal aus dem Kopf schlagen. Wie du schon geschrieben hast, meidest du ''härtere Downhills'' - brauchst also auch keine besonders steife Gabel und den ganzen anderen Rest.

Nun musst doch noch entscheiden was dir lieber ist. Beim AMS ist die Geometrie des gesamten Rads mehr auf Tempo und Bergauf-Treten ausgerichtet. Beim Stereo hat man auf Grund des Rahmens eine komplett andere Sitzposition (aufrechter, nicht so gestreckt wie auf dem AMS) und kommt damit meiner Meinung nach besser bergab.
Viele finden auf Grund dieser Geometrie das Stereo als bequemer zu fahren. Aber was einem besser gefällt erfährt man letztendlich nur, wenn man beide gefahren ist.

Zur Wahl von 2011 oder 2012:
Willst du das Rad sofort haben, bist du im Prinzip gezwungen ein 2011er Rad zu kaufen. Der Preisvorteil wurde hier schon erwähnt. 20-30% Rabatt sollten hier erreichbar sein. Negativpunkt: Die Stereo-Räder sind auf Grund der Beliebtheit meistens ausverkauft.
Ebenfalls solltest du bei der Wahl des Rads darauf achten, ob du einen Händler findest, bei dem ein guter Vorort-Service möglich ist. Weil du ja noch nicht der beste Schrauber bist. Hier sind oftmals kleinere und persönlicherer Läden zu bevorzugen.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## yannick1208 (21. September 2011)

hallo zusammen,

ich muss mich auch einmal einmischen 
ich habe vor, mir jetzt zum Ende der Bike Saison, ein Fully zu holen. Wie in diesem Bereich auch schon angesprochen, entweder ein stereo oder ein fritzz( allerdings nur den Rahmen, die Teile sind soweit auch schon vorhanden bis auf die Gabel) . kann mich einfach nicht zwischen beiden entscheiden.... was genau ist denn der unterscheid der beiden ( außer federweg vorne und hinten)
- bleibt das fritzz trotdem tourentauglich und kommt es gut den berg hoch
- gibt es einen unterschied in der Geometrie
- hat schon jemand beide (probe)gefahren, bzw. eins der beiden gefahren und weiß Einzelheiten und Vor- sowie Nachteile

Gruß
Yannick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (21. September 2011)

Hi,
ich persönlich kann dir nur Aussagen übers Fritzz geben. Finde es 100%ig tourentauglich. Ich fahre damit regelmäßig Touren mit weit über 1000hm. Ist natürlich etwas personenbezogen. Also Trainingszustand usw.

Die genauen Unterschiede der Rahmen kenn ich jetzt nicht genau. Könnt mir aber vorstellen, dass der Fritzzrahmen etwas steifer sein dürfte (aber nur Vermutung!) Dann erlaubt der Fritzzrahmen natürlich den Einbau von 160mm und 180mm Gabeln. Keine Ahnung ob das beim Stereorahmen auch der Fall ist.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## yannick1208 (21. September 2011)

okay
vielen dank Nico 
ich glaube ich werde mich wirklich für das Fritzz entscheiden 
wenn du damit 1000hm schaffst, ist das für mich vielversprechend, da ich immer nach südtirol fahre um unter anderem trails zu fahren und dann hat das fritzz einfach mehr Abfahrtsreseven
Was fährst du denn selber für eine Gabel? Die Fox 36 ?

Gruß
Yannick


----------



## Ilyas (21. September 2011)

Auch von mir nochmal vielen Dank, Ihr habt mir alle sehr weitergeholfen.
Falls ich nochmal eine Frage haben sollte, würde ich vielleicht nochmal auf Euch zurückommen!

Grüße


----------



## chrisle (21. September 2011)

Das Fritzz hat vor allem einen flacheren Lenkwinkel, was es bergab zum besseren Bike macht. Es handelt sich aber auch um ein *Enduro*, welches man auch mit entsprechenden Parts ausstatten sollte --> mehr Gewicht --> schlechter bergauf. Die Sitzposition ist außerdem auch etwas aufrechter als auf dem Stereo.


----------



## yannick1208 (21. September 2011)

ja okay danke auch an dich 
die jeweiligen teile hätte ich schon. laufradsatz und so weiter... und ich hatte dann überlegt die fox 36 oder die rock shox lyrik zu nehmen 
Falls jemand einen Cube Fritzz Rahmen (2009-2011) zu verkaufen hat, kann er sich bitte bei mir melden. z.B. mein e-mail adresse oder hier über den Thread. 

Danke schonmal im vorraus ;D


----------



## chrisle (21. September 2011)

Dann hoffe ich das der LRS auch auf den Hinterbau passt


----------



## kampfgnom (21. September 2011)

Jo, beim LRS würde ich auch stocken. 
Sinnvoll für das Fritzz ist eigentlich nur eine 20mm-Steckachse und der Rahmen hat X12-Ausfallenden. Umbauen kann man nur wenige Naben. Zudem sollte die Felge einen ähnlich harten Einsatz wegstecken und breite Reifen tragen können. 
Trifft das auf Deinen LRS zu?


----------



## yannick1208 (21. September 2011)

also 2 sachen würde ich zustimmen 
einmal das mit den reifen. momentan fahre ich die fat albert von schwalbe in der 2.4 Edition.
und das mit dem Einsatz
Weiteres werde ich morgen oder in den nächsten Tagen mit meinem Händler besprechen 
Danke für die Hilfe an alle 

Gruß
Yannick


----------



## yannick1208 (22. September 2011)

so hätte dann noch ne Frage 
Ich hätte 2 LRS zur Verfügung, welche wären dann besser für das Cube Fritzz, dass heißt dann x-12 kompatibel und 20 mm Steckachse ?
- Fulcrum Red Metal 5
- Shimano XT 6- Loch mit Mavic

Geht das dann auch bei beiden ?

Gruß
Yannick


----------



## kampfgnom (22. September 2011)

Was für Mavicfelgen denn?

Ich bin ja aus Robustheits- und Wartungsgründen Fan von konventionell gespeichten Laufrädern. Von meiner Seite aus also Option zwei, XT mit Mavic EN321/EN521/EX721/EX729 o.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yannick1208 (22. September 2011)

dsa sind die EN321 
sind die denn auch x 12 kompatibel ?


----------



## kampfgnom (22. September 2011)

Die Felge hat mit dem Nabenstandard nichts zu tun. Die XT-Naben gibt es jedenfalls in 20mm für vorne und X-12 für hinten. Bei Neukauf also kein Thema. Wenn Du bestehende Laufradsätze hast, musst Du halt mal nachsehen, welche Naben verbaut sind...

Die EN321 ist mit 21mm Maulweite auf jeden Fall breit genug für 2,4er oder 2,5er Reifen und schon ordentlich stabil. Leichter geht es, aber nur für deutlich mehr Geld.


----------



## yannick1208 (22. September 2011)

gut, danke dann habe ich also mit dem LRS kein Problem 
sorry für die dumme Frage aber sind sonst noch Teile wichtig die man ändern muss, wenn man von hardtail auf Fully umsteigt ? ( nur den Rahmen vom Fully verbaut)


----------



## mtblukas (22. September 2011)

Du solltest doch schauen was für Naben du hast.

Ich kann mir nähmich nicht vorstellen das bei deinem Hardtail Stekachsen verbaut wurden


----------



## kampfgnom (22. September 2011)

Hmmm.

Außer dem LRS (siehe auch mtblukas Einwand!) bleiben noch:
- Umwerfer (beim Fritzz auf jeden Fall Topswing, Schellendurchmesser weiß ich nicht auswendig)
- Sattelstütze (beim Fritzz 34,9mm)
- Sa-stü-Klemmung entsprechend
- Steuersatz (für 1,5" Steuerrohr)
- wahrscheinlich neue Bremsleitungen, da am Fully ziemlich lang


----------



## yannick1208 (22. September 2011)

also :
Ich werde das morgen mal mit den Naben nachgucken und dann bescheid sagen.
und zu den Teilen die ich noch bräuchte, habe ich schon eine Syntace P6 34,9mm und den Steuersatz 
Gruß
Yannick


----------



## Mircwidu (22. September 2011)

noch einmal kurz zum Gabel Thema.
Ich hatte im Fritz ne 180er Gabel und im Nachhinein muss ich sagen nein.
Das wird nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.
Bin wieder auf 160mm zurück und das passt perfekt zum Fritzz.

Den einzigen schritt den ich nicht bereue ist den RP23 raus und einen Cool Dämpfer rein. Hier ist zu beachten das nur welche mit Piggy am Schlauch passen.

Welche Gabel willst du verbauen?


----------



## Vincy (22. September 2011)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> .
> 
> Den einzigen schritt den ich nicht bereue ist den RP23 raus und einen *Cool* Dämpfer rein. Hier ist zu beachten das nur welche mit Piggy am Schlauch passen.


 

Coil.


----------



## mtblukas (22. September 2011)

Vll. hat er ja wirklich ein coolen Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (23. September 2011)

ne ich meint Coil. Muss mal die autokorrektur deaktivieren.
Obwohl der Dämpfer ziemlich Cool ist, da er immer wieder für erstaunte Gesichter sorgt.
Besonders das Piggy wurde schon für Batterien, Bremskradtverstärker usw gehalten.


----------



## chrisle (23. September 2011)

Hardtail Parts am enduro? Ist das überhaupt legal?
Welche Teile planst du denn noch zu übernehmen?


----------



## yannick1208 (23. September 2011)

also ich habe nur vor die schaltung  und die Bremsen zu übernehmen  der Rest ist entweder schon da oder er wird noch gekauft 
wie kann man denn einen coil dämpfer bei einem fritzz einbauen  ?


----------



## chrisle (23. September 2011)

Die Bremsen...? 
Was sind das für welche?


----------



## Mircwidu (23. September 2011)

Es gab von X-Fusion eine DH2+ mit externem Piggy am Schlauch






Und im Fritzz schauts dann so aus.









Die Halterung vom Piggy ist nun auch anders.


----------



## yannick1208 (23. September 2011)

Also zu den Bremsen: ich habe die Avid elixir 5 (185/185) ich gehe doch davon aus, dass die (relativ) gut genug sind oder?
Und zu dem Dämpfer, ist da ein deutlicher unterscheid zu dem Fox Float rp23 ?

Gruß
Yannick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (23. September 2011)

Für hinten auf jeden Fall. Je nachdem was für Strecken/Trails du fahren willst, ist vorne eher eine 200er Scheibe zu empfehlen.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## yannick1208 (23. September 2011)

ja das werde ich dann noch gucken
persönlich finde ich diese Bremsenscheiben richtig geil  : http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...nium-Nitrite-Bremsscheiben-6-Loch::16181.html
Sind die empfehlenswert ?

Gruß
Yannick


----------



## kampfgnom (23. September 2011)

Für mich ist das Spielzeug, aber viele mögen die Windcutter^^

Mein Favorit sind die XT-Scheiben (RT76). Die haben durch den Aluspider einen recht guten Rundlauf und gute Dämpfung, dadurch singen sie nicht so leicht.


----------



## yannick1208 (24. September 2011)

und was für eine Gabel würdet Ihr empfehlen ?

Gruß
Yannick


----------



## buschhase (24. September 2011)

160er
Lyrik, Talas, usw usw.
Manche mögen die mehr, andere die.

Könntest auch eine 180er verbauen, finde ich persönlich am Fritzz aber überdimensioniert.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## yannick1208 (24. September 2011)

ja 160 er hatte ich auch vor
Welche fahrt Ihr denn und eure Meinung dazu ?

Gruß
Yannick


----------



## Mircwidu (26. September 2011)

Ich hatte im Fritzz eine 36ger Talas und die konnte ich gar nicht empfehlen.
HAt einfach nicht funktioniert.

Jetzt Fahre ich eine X-Fusion vengeance und die Gabel ist absolut genial.


----------



## yannick1208 (26. September 2011)

oh, dass hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, dass du die Fox schlecht findest!?  
Ich hatte nämlich vor entweder die :
-Fox 36 Talas
oder
-Rock Shox Lyrik 
zu verbauen


----------



## chrisle (26. September 2011)

Oder: BOS Deville


----------



## buschhase (26. September 2011)

Also ich bin mit meiner Talas bisher vollauf zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (27. September 2011)

Die Talas hat durch ihre Absenkung den nachteil des schlecht ansprechen.
Wenn ich mir eine neue Talas holen kann, dann würde ich viel eher auf BOS Deville oder Lyrik umschwenken.
Kann auch die X-Fusion sehr empfehlen. Die geht aus dem Karton schon 100 mal besser wie die Talas.
Und meiner Meinung nach braucht diese Absenkung kein Mensch.


----------



## yannick1208 (27. September 2011)

gut danke für die Info 
Also bringt die Absenkung beim hochfahren nicht viel,aber ist dafür bei der Abfahrt auch schlechter, habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden ?
Und welche Lyrik würdet ihr dann empfehlen? Es gibt ja eininge Modelle 

Gruß
Yannick


----------



## kampfgnom (27. September 2011)

Mmh, ich würde das gerne relativieren.
Für den reinen Hardcoreeinsatz mag es richtig sein, dass die Absenkung (welche bei vielen Lyriks auch drin ist) nicht nötig ist. Tourst Du aber auch mit dem Fritzz (wie ich), wirst Du für die 40mm Tieferlegung dankbar sein. Ich bin mit der 36 RLC bislang zufrieden. Ist in den Dichtungen noch etwas hakelig( da noch nicht eingelaufen), aber das wird sich erfahrungsgemäß noch legen.


----------



## yannick1208 (27. September 2011)

also was ich vorhab ich natürlich auch Touren fahren. Gelegentlich geht es auch mal in den Aachen Wald Singletrails fahren, aber ich glaube ich wäre trotzdem für eine Absenkung dankbar


----------



## Mircwidu (28. September 2011)

Das ist denke ich die selbe glaubensfrage wie Reifen oder ähnliches.
Ich bin der Meinung das man sie nicht braucht, da man mit fahrtechnik viel kompensieren kann. Warum soll ich mir eine Absenkung an das Rad bauen die ich A nicht nutze und mir B auch noch die Performance Berg ab versaut?

Und falls es doch mal ewig berg auf gehen sollte, dann kann man immer noch den berühmten Spanngurt anlegen.

Eine Talas wird nie so gut funktionieren wie eine Float oder Van um mal bei Fox zu bleiben.
Mir wäre der nächste Graul die Service Dinge die ich bei Fox eingehe und der Preis.

Da ist ne Lyrik , Xfusion oder 55 RC3 (TI) auf selbem Niveau.
Ich war mit meinen RS oder XFusion immer zufriedener wie mit der Fox.

Meine Persönliche erfahrung.
Weil günstig ist die 36er im Aftermarket nicht


----------



## rebirth (28. September 2011)

Was kostet denn der gabel/dämpfer service bei ner fox? Garantie weg wenn ich das selbst mache?

Grüße


----------



## Mircwidu (28. September 2011)

Selbst wenn du es nicht machen lässt kann es sein das sie weg ist.
Sonst Jährlich und bei selbstständigkeit ist die Garantie Futsch.

Genaue Preise kenne ich nicht. Such einfach mal hier im Forum


----------



## Cortina (28. September 2011)

Direkt bei Toxoholics in der Preisliste nachschauen wäre zu einfach


----------



## rebirth (28. September 2011)

Ich hab ein Hardtail mit ner RST Gabel. Sorry das ich Toxoholic nicht kannte BISHER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzn (16. Oktober 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hi, das mit dem Probefahren ist so ein thema... bei mir in der gegend gibts einfach keinen händler der ein Fritz rumstehen hat. Bestellen kann se jeder, das kann ich aber auch selber..  Jemand tips?
> Bin "auch" am überlegen was besser ist: Sting, Stereo oder Fritzz.
> 
> 
> Grüßäää



Kannst Du ausleihen im Bullhead House am Ochsenkopf/Fichtelgebirge! Hat Fritzz, Stereo, AMS, ...

http://www.bullheadhouse.de/


----------



## yannick1208 (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich melde mich auch noch mal zurück!
Danke für den tipp, aber es ist nur schlecht wenn man davon +-600km entfernt wohnt ;D 
Weiß jemand zufällig, wieviel der Rahmen des cube Fritzz RX mit Dämpfer wiegt ?


----------



## Höfbert (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich klinke mich hier mal ein. Ich hab am Wochenende ein Angebot bekommen für ein neues Fritzz The One aus 2009 mit Gabel (Talas RC2), Dämpfer (R23), LRS (Sun Ringle auf Mavic) und Steuersatz für 1500,- bzw. mit den Bremsen (The One) für 1700,-. Was sagt ihr dazu? Unglaublich preiswert oder nicht?


----------



## yannick1208 (24. Oktober 2011)

ja das ist eigentlich ein gutes Angebot. Wenn du es bespielsweise mit den Angeboten hier im Markt vergleichst:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/416527/cat/74
ich glaube dieses würde genau dem entsprechen oder ?


----------



## kampfgnom (24. Oktober 2011)

HÃ¶fberts Angebot bezieht sich wohl auf Neuteile, das aus dem Bikemarkt auf ein Komplettrad in 'gut gebraucht'. 

FÃ¼r einen Selbstaufbau ist der Preis OK. Lohnt sich m.E. allerdings nur, wenn Du schon den Rest liegen hast. Ansonsten bist Du mit einem Komplettrad im derzeitigen Ausverkauf wahrscheinlich wesentlich gÃ¼nstiger dabei. Z.B. bekommst Du ein 2011er Fritzz Pro fÃ¼r 2200-2300â¬. Da steckt die gleiche Gabel drin (Ã¼brigens eine Fox 36 RCL, keine RC2) und eben alles andere, was im Einzelkauf sonst zu einem erheblichen Posten mutiert


----------



## Höfbert (24. Oktober 2011)

Bei dem Angebot ist der komplette Antrieb demontiert und die Bremsen wären optional. Beides habe ich aber schon von meinem Vorrad zu hause rumliegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (24. Oktober 2011)

Für ein 2009er wärs MIR zu viel


----------



## kampfgnom (24. Oktober 2011)

Der Rahmen ist unverÃ¤ndert, so what? Ich mag die Farbgebung in weiÃ-orange-braun auch sehr.
Ein aktueller Rahmen kostet mit DÃ¤mpfer 600â¬, eine 36er Fox grob 1200â¬. Was dann zum obigen Angebot noch fehlt sind LRS und Steuersatz.


----------



## Höfbert (24. Oktober 2011)

Ist der schwarze Rahmen. Steuersatz und Laufradsatz sind auch schon dabei.


----------

